

An Essential Guide To Getting The Most At Conferences - twog
http://tonigemayel.com/blog/conferences/an-essential-guide-to-conferences

======
mikeleeorg
In the past, I haven't gotten much value from conferences. The random people I
met were interesting, but few turned into continued contacts.

Then I had an interesting chat with a bizdev guy at a startup. He told me how
he always scheduled meetings with specific people at conferences. Much like
what Toni says, he researched the attendees, focused on a few he needed to
meet, and met with them. He rarely attended conference sessions; to him, a
conference was merely a gathering place for potential network connections.

I also love Toni's suggestion of squatting in a room and offering free help.
What an awesome idea. I've gotta use that one too.

